# How much should one charge for a fashion show



## Ant0inette (Aug 19, 2012)

Hey Dolls, I have a problem. I have been doing makeup for about 7 years now, but I have been doing a lot of  fashion shows for the last 4 months, and I love doing them.The only problem is I have yet to set a specific price. I always try to work with the designer budget, but now that my name is getting out there I'm getting calls like crazy to do more shows. Which I'm definitely not complaining about. When I do weddings and photo shoots I know exactly what to charge but when it comes to fashion shows I'm lost. I charge $65 to $75 for each bridesmaid, so should I charge that amount for each model????? I'm so lost. I was thinking that may be a high especially since most of the models (not all) bring their own foundation. PLEASE HELP ME OUT


----------



## jennyfee (Aug 28, 2012)

You need to decide if you want to charge by the hour or by the number of models... Both can be very good, because if you charge by the number of models, you will do many girls in a short amount of time, and then some hours of waiting/touch ups, which will eventually amount the same as if you had charged by the hour...
  	I usually inquire how many models need to be made up, and the general process (do they want me to only do the make up and then leave? Or stay and do touch ups?), then I decide how to charge, depending of what is the best value for me and the client...

  	Not very clear, but every show is different!! Hope I helped a little


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Aug 31, 2012)

For fashion shows, you charge day rates. Half day or full day, from my understanding. You never charge by the face.


----------



## Kingma (May 21, 2013)

How much would you charge an hour if you charged half day or full day $30 - $40/per hour? is that too much?


----------

